
Smells of Success – Bill Gates Notes - piyushmakhija
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXbk7kotVlw
======
mohsinr
Bill Gates is really impressive guy, great insights.

tldw: Public toilets didn't get used due to bad smell, we fix the smell issue,
we get more adoption and it improves health conditions in the area regarding
hygiene due to more people using toilets now.

